# This Is IT



## temi23 (Oct 27, 2009)

*Film: *This Is IT (2009)
*Director:* Kenny Ortega and Michael Jackson







'It’ was amazing. In a completely objective kind of way. Honestly. Okay, Okay, as a number one ‘MJ’ fan, I have to say I was more than a little apprehensive about seeing the movie ‘THIS IS IT’. This film promised ultimate highlights and a ‘vivid’ ‘inside’ picture of what MJ's now ill fated 50 date tour would have been like. As we all know the tour did not go ahead, so the decision was made by the musical director of the tour - Kenny Ortega (who by the way, ever so slightly got on my nerves throughout the duration of the film), to tirelessly pad through hours of rehearsal footage and edit this into a ‘movie’, giving fans a glimpse at what would have been. The editing is by no means seamless, but I found the splicing together of the different rehearsal sequences for each song interesting (the more facets and insight the better for me) others may find it disconcerting.







For almost two hours, viewers are treated to a performance melody of Jackson’s famous hits, and are privy to a Michael Jackson that has rarely been seen in recent times. He is seemingly healthy, focussed, firm and in control of what - by all appearances, would have been one amazing show. Gone is the softly spoken ‘wacko’ as many perceived him to be, instead viewers watch a man clearly in his element – a creative perfectionist who speaks in a deeper firm voice, knows what he wants and will not stop until perfection is delivered to his other love-his fans. I, as I’m sure most viewers were – was eagle eyed throughout the showing – on the look out for any signs of fragility or cracks in his demeanour that perhaps I didn’t/should have spotted prior to his passing- however, there are none to be found. MJ is shown singing live vocal, showcasing his sublime cd quality, one of kind, virile and unique rock chops. All his signature moves –the moonwalk, thriller routine, body popping, are all executed as hoped.There are some notable omissions from the showcased set list (BAD, REMEMBER the time), however you don’t necessarily miss these songs while watching the film. While this really is a must see for his loyal fans (bringing ‘closure’ if you will), those who have never been particularly bothered by the genius that was the King of Pop, should probably give this one a miss

The film: :5stars:


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

I will certainly give a rental to the Blu-ray version.


----------

